# JDBaits Phantom Shad sticks received!



## Quackrstackr (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the care package, BA! It came in the mail yesterday.

It will be my honor to torture test these baits this coming spring. :wink: 

Any tips or tricks on fishing these? It has been a long time since I fished a stick bait like these. Way back when fishing "french fries" on Carolina rigs was en vogue.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 27, 2009)

I like fishing stick baits texas rigged, you can also fish them "wacky rigged" where you hook them through the center of the bait. I assume they would work well on a carolina rig as well, but thats something i've yet to throw much.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad you got them Quackrstackr, and im pretty sure youll agree but IMO my picture dont do the color justice, that name Phamton Shad sums up the color perfect tho!! Anyway I usually like to rig them texas style, but when theres a lot of current ill opt to carolina rig them and let the water do the work. You can also rig them wacky style, but besure to use an O-ring, if not im pretty sure youll lose the bait by the 3rd cast. Good luck with them and besure to post up what you catch on them!!

Edit: Heres a tool they sell for putting an O-ring on stickbaits, useing a sharpie cap will save you a few bucks.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 27, 2009)

The color is definitley different than anything I have thrown.

I'm thinking that they will probably see useage on some pre-emergent grass beds in the next month or so. Stay tuned.... 8)


----------

